# What compressor for CAMS 2P and 6P?



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

What air compressor do you use or would recommend for the CAMS 2P and 6P Rhinestone machine?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

First you have to be sure that the compressor provides enough air: CAMS-2P uses 2,8 CFM the CAMS-6P uses 4.2 CFM, so the air flow rate is important. Then you have to decide between the a.) reciprocating (piston) type or the b.) rotary vane type air compressors.

a.) The piston type is cheaper but it is VERY noisy and also vibrates very hard. A good, reliable model can be the "Ingersoll Rand 2475N7.5 - 7.5-HP 80-Gallon Two-Stage Air Compressor". It is about $2000.

b.) The rotary vane is very quiet, runs smoothly but it is more expensive: $3500 Type: Hydrovane HV02RM 

Both compressors must be hard wired and they need a separate circuit breaker. They also need at least an 80 gallon air tank. 

Extra expense will (should) be the air dryer (e.g.: Ingersoll Rand Refrigerated Air Dryer D42IN) and the installation of the compressed air pipes...

With any of these compressors you will have enough air even if you upgrade from CAMS-2P to CAMS-6P but the rotary vane won't be large enough for the huge, "four headed" (dragon) CAMS.  They need 16 CFM so you'd have to upgrade the Hydrovane compressor. The pipes and the dryer would be OK even for this high flow rate...


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

The drier in question is what the manufacturer refers as the chiller?


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

What air drier or chiller would be best for this?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, the air dryer is the "chiller". It cools down the compressed air, and periodically blows away the condensed moisture from it.

We are using the "Ingersoll Rand Refrigerated Air Dryer D42IN" and it is perfect. There are smaller models (15 CFM, 11 CFM) from the same manufacturer and they are cheaper. If you don't want to upgrade your CAMS in the near future the 11 CFM model for $759.99 is good enough. 

Ingersoll Rand D18IN - Refrigerated Air Dryer 5HP (11 CFM)


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

How about the 15CFM? Will it work for an upgrade to the CAMS 6P?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, it will. The CAMS-6P uses 4.2 CFM.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

What is the size of this air dryer?

Thank you.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Dimensions: 16Lx12Wx16H


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

You are welcome!


----------

